# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Планшет Lenovo Yoga Tablet удостоился премии Gold Edison Award

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo продолжает покорять новые горизонты и доказывать свое первенство и инновационность. Так, 30 апреля 2014 на церемонии Edison Award в Сан Франциско сравнительно новая и уже полюбившаяся многим модель Yoga Tablet была отмечена наивысшей золотой наградой за самые инновационные решения в компьютерной сфере. А настольный ПК [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] был удостоен серебра в категории компьютеров и развлечений. 
Премия Edison Award учреждена в честь Томаса Эдисона с целью поощрения и признания инноваций, креативности и изобретательности в различных сферах мировой экономики.

 Yoga Tablet покорили рынок планшетов в IV ​​квартале 2013 года своей трехрежимной подставкой, которая дает потребителям уникальные возможности использования планшета. Режимы «книга», «клавиатура» и «консоль» позволяют планшету подстраиваться под всевозможные потребности пользователя. Кроме того, Yoga Tablet оснащен потрясающей батареей, благодаря которой гаджет способен работать без подзарядки рекордное количество времени - до 18 часов.

27-дюймовый компьютер-стол IdeaCentre Horizon произвел фурор на выставке CES 2013 (Международная выставка потребительской электронике), как первый «межличностный» ​​настольный ПК от Lenovo. Это мультипользовательское, мультитач и мультирежимное устройство для дома, которое позволяет с легкостью переключаться от персонального к общему режиму использования. Революционные технологии и уникальные аксессуары – джойстик, бита для аэрохоккея и электронные игральные кости – открываются новые грани видеоигр.
Отметим, что номинантов Edison Awards оценивают более чем 3000 руководителей высшего звена бизнеса, а также выдающиеся ученые. В состав жюри входят члены Американской ассоциации рекламных агентств (4aS), Совета маркетинг директоров (CMO) и Института менеджмента и дизайна (DMI).
На церемонии в Сан-Франциско председатель совета директоров и главный исполнительный директор Lenovo Ян Юанцин (Yuanqing Yang) был удостоен престижной награды Edison Achievement Award. Ее получают лишь выдающиеся руководители бизнеса, привнесшие значительный и долгосрочный вклад в инновации на протяжении всей своей карьеры. Впервые в истории лауреатом этой премии стал не выходец из Северной Америки. 
Также эту награду получили генеральный директор и архитектор Tesla Motors и генеральный директор/технический директор Space Exploration Technologies (SpaceX). 

*Справка о компании* *Lenovo*

Lenovo – технологичная компания с капитализацией 34 млрд. долларов США, крупнейший производитель персональных компьютеров в мире, чья продукция представлена в более чем 160 странах. Бизнес-модель Lenovo базируется на инновациях, операционной эффективности и глубоком стратегическом планировании. Lenovo является лидером IT-индустрии по динамике развития.
Компания, образованная в 1984 году, получила в 2003 году имя Lenovo,  а в 2005 году, приобрела подразделение по производству персональных компьютеров IBM. 
Lenovo разрабатывает, производит и выводит на рынок надежные, высококачественные, безопасные и легкие в использовании продукты, а также оказывает профессиональные услуги заказчикам по всему миру. В продуктовой линейке Lenovo представлены легендарные персональные компьютеры и  ноутбуки для бизнеса под саб-брендом Think, компьютеры для индивидуальных пользователей под саб-брендом Idea, а также рабочие станции, серверы и мобильные интернет-устройства, включая планшеты и смартфоны. 
Lenovo входит в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500. Основные исследовательские центры компании расположены в Ямато, Япония; в Пекине, Шанхае и Шеньжене, Китай; а также в Рейли, Северная Каролина. Штаб-квартира компании расположена в США. 
Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

Больше всего понравился настольный ПК, для тех кто не играет в игрушки на компе, вполне может даже заменить стандарный ПК. Отличные параметры, экономия места, если бы у меня позволял бюджет 100% купил бы себе такой. А на счет планшета модель просто отличная к своему бюджету, 325$ на онлайнере стоит

----------


## Milka

Полностью согласна с вами, у само от Lenovo ноутбук и телефон. Как по мне этот бренд всегда выделяется своей изюминкой продолжительности работы своих гаджетов. Тут планшет 18 часов, многие смартфоны больше суток держат. Растёт компания...если брака не будет, думаю в топовые места по продажам им обеспечены.

----------

